# Sims 1 Installation Problem [Help fast please!]



## BenVenn (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, so I bought the Sims 1 complete collection several years ago. And I've installed it multiple times before, all the time with a few problems, but I've always sorted them out, but this time the autoruns won't start, I'm working on Windows 7 now, [Previously I was on XP], I've tried going straight into the setup\setup.exe file to install it manually and I've also tried installing it as administrator and in several compatability modes, but all to no avail.

I've tried everything I can think of, un-installing, re-installing, nothing works.

Thanks in advance, Ben.

PS: I also get a message which says, "Setup is having problems closing the Autorun. Please restart and try again", I've restarted and it still doesn't work.


----------



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

My kids play with this game always it's just put in drive and run 
Is it a orignal DVD or torrent download or pirate ??


----------



## BenVenn (Feb 11, 2012)

sohailgagai said:


> My kids play with this game always it's just put in drive and run
> Is it a orignal DVD or torrent download or pirate ??




Original DVD


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you try to set the setup to run as admin and run in compatibility with Win XP SP2 at the same time?


----------



## jayxl (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey open task manager and click on processes tab you may find a process called autorun.exe select it and click on end processes.
Not sure but this may solve your problem.


----------

